# Hunting Binoculars under 300.00



## backstraps01 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know that isnt much to spend on some good binocs... but curious what you guys would suggest... both brand and size. I mainly want them for deer hunting. Most of the areas I hunt doesnt exceed 500 yards.

I am leaning towards a 8 x 42 or 10 x 42 in either:
Vortex
Leupold
Nikon

Any help or advice would be appreciated.
Thanks Tony


----------



## .284 (Oct 5, 2010)

Spend more money here. Your eyes will thank you.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I think you can get a set of Nikon Monarch ATB's for under $300. I have a set and they are as good as my $1000 Leopold Gold's.


----------



## Deuce 30-30 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Leupold Acadia's in 8x42 for 180 including tax. I was amazed at the quality and price. I looked at the Monarchs and the Redfields. I couldn't tell the difference between the Acadia's & Monarchs so I went with the less expensive option and am very happy with them...


----------



## tscan (Jun 18, 2010)

backstraps01 said:


> I know that isnt much to spend on some good binocs... but curious what you guys would suggest... both brand and size. I mainly want them for deer hunting. Most of the areas I hunt doesnt exceed 500 yards.
> 
> I am leaning towards a 8 x 42 or 10 x 42 in either:
> Vortex
> ...


I will choose between Vortex Viper and Zen-Ray ZRS HD


----------



## LXKID32 (May 7, 2009)

vortex d-backs are my choice! i have nikon atb and i wish i could have the vortex d-backs. the vortex vipers are going to be discontinued so you might be able to get them cheap.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

I bought the Vortex Diamondbacks and couldn't be happier. The only thing I'd do different is to buy the 10x42's instead of the 8x42's. The 8's are really all I need and they've performed very well for me but at 500yds, the 10's will get you just a bit closer. I think the warranty is the best in the business too, as far as my research has shown me.


----------



## bbeltram (Jan 2, 2009)

Vortex diamondbacks in 8x42 ran me around $230. Outstanding glass for the money.


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 31, 2010)

Bought Minox BV 10x42 BR from camerlandny.com. They are better glass than the Nikons. Compared them to the Leupold Gold rings in 10x32 and liked the Minox better. Have not experience with the Vortex. Best of all, the Minox are $159.99 on the Demo & Sample sale.


----------



## mitchk (Sep 8, 2008)

Vortex Fury 8x42. Would not trade them for the world. Unbelievable clear and very good on moonlite nights. Executive warrenty. Will fix at no cost, no sales slip or questions asked !


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I hear nothing but good about Vortex

I have Leupold Acadias 8x42 and they are an amazing pair of optics, extremely easy to focus and low light ability was astonishing.. no regrets


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

Zen-Ray VISTA or Vortex Diamondback. identical twins, possibly made by the same factory. For $120-$250, they are excellent value for the quality


----------



## lenoxp (Feb 11, 2011)

so far I am quite satisfied with Zen-Ray VISTA binoculars. Still waiting for my ZEN ED2 to show up.


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

lenoxp said:


> so far I am quite satisfied with Zen-Ray VISTA binoculars. Still waiting for my ZEN ED2 to show up.


you will not be dissapointed with the ED2's my 8x43 are awesome


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bushnel binoc and range finder combo is 300. great deal


----------

